# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  cost for ride Negril to Treasure Bay

## Stuart Love

I am coming back to Negril January 29th for five weeks and we have booked a three day trip to Treasure Beach.We are staying at Sunset Resort and were wondering what is a fair price to pay for a ride to Treasure Beach?I will book a return trip and was wondering what the going rate would be?This would be for two people.

----------


## johng

Stuart Love,

Sorry about my earlier Post. Too many Molson's and a very poor attempt at comedy!!! Most of those trip rates are negotiable but a less expensive more colorful ride is with local taxis which takes longer but is much cheaper.

You will really like Sunset Resort and Kory will take good care of you

----------


## murph

I've looked around... Most private charter rides are asking 140 for two... Although I've found one for 110... But just locked in with someone for 100.

Pm me if you'd like their contact info. 

Have fun

----------


## Stuart Love

so between $100 - $140 each way for two?

----------


## rjonsun

Less than $20 each way for 2 people using route taxi's.
http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...-Treasue-Beach

----------


## murph

Right, $100-140 one way for two people

----------


## Stuart Love

thanks

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

We are doing close to the opposite a week later. We're coming in the 4th of February, staying 5 days in Negril and then heading off to Treasure Beach for the rest of our vacation. I know Kory well and I agree you will be in good hands. The route taxi is doable only if you leave Negril early as I don't think you'll find a route taxi from Black River to Treasure Beach after 4, 4:30. As long time Jamaica and Negril visitors, we knew Kirk, Winston, Tulla and Palty from the old Alfred's days. I don't care who you take but I like all the Malcomb brothers and we will be using them for Mo Bay to Negril, Negril to TB, TB to Sangster. http://www.treasurebeachonestop.com/...ransfers.shtml Have fun

----------


## SUNBABY BOAT

> I am coming back to Negril January 29th for five weeks and we have booked a three day trip to Treasure Beach.We are staying at Sunset Resort and were wondering what is a fair price to pay for a ride to Treasure Beach?I will book a return trip and was wondering what the going rate would be?This would be for two people.


Hi there, Stuart Love. We would be happy to have you and your family as our guests on SUNBABY BOAT in Negril. Going snorkeling or enjoying an Island picnic Jamaican style is a great way to spend a fun day with your entire family big or small... young or young in spirit...haha!! You could enjoy a day in Negril and take a sunset cruise up to the world-famous Rick's Cafe where you and your family can enjoy live music and watch the divers jump off the cliffs! Hope to see you soon! 

The cost should run you approx from Negril to Treasure Beach $80-$120. We may know of someone who is very affordable,license and insure as well you maybe able to assist you. Please check out SUNBABY Boat at SunbabyBoatReviews.com to see our great reviews from our guests!

Sunny regards, 
Tanya
Guest Relations
www.SunbabyBoat.com
SunbabyBoat@gmail.com

----------

